# Having Success In North Dakota



## dropem32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey guys,

I see that a lot of people think I'm telling you how to hunt. It was my fault that I didn't explicitly say these are merely just suggestions, but they are. From experience this is what I would SUGGEST you to do, not "TELL" you to do.

North Dakota is definitely a waterfowler's and sportsman's' paradise and, being a North Dakotan, I am glad to share in the bounty of wildlife. I am not, however, along with a lot of others (res and non-res), glad to share it with law breakers and others who disrespect the wildlife, land, or people living here. 
Hunting has opened me up to many new friendships and makes me look forward to seeing my friends again each season. I am not anti-"out of stater," I am only anti-Minnesotan. ONLY KIDDING. .

--I understand some people just don't know about some of these things and I would be happy to explain anything to you. Just PM me and I'll answer your questions the best I can.

A few pointers for a more successful time in ND and really anywhere:

1.) Please, ASK to enter land whether or not it is what some people would argue is "legally" posted. If it is questionable or not, ASK. Also, please understand that a farmer or other land owner may be skeptical or less-than-friendly with you because he may have been taken advantage of or burned by others that have come before you.

2.) A ROOST is where the birds relax and sleep. Where they go to NOT be hunted. (NOT COUNTING DIVER DUCKS...I don't hunt divers so I can't speak on that)
+Water hunting is fine, but hunting a roost is not. If you cannot identify a roost you may want to take a step back and get educated. It is your duty as a sportsman/woman. It's not a "water hunting vs. field hunting" issue. It's an issue of hunting pressure. Just be smart about it.
+When you hunt a field make sure it is not right next to a ROOST. Over a quarter mile is decent and if the wind is right (meaning you are downwind) Half mile is definitely better in that you won't really see any problems no matter the wind.
+"Busting" (hunting/shooting/disturbing) ROOSTS is a big no-no. Birds get pressured and leave. This makes for weary birds and shorter seasons. This is for the sake of all hunters.

3.) If you find a honey spot, don't hunt it 3 days/nights in a row. Let it rest a day or two in between and you are sure to have many more successful hunts out of it. This also decreases hunting pressure.

4.) Pick up any garbage (i.e. empty shells) and take it with you. This is respecting the land owner, but more importantly it is respecting the WILDLIFE and the LAND. If we do not, as outdoors people, respect the wildlife and the land we do not deserve to use it or hunt it.

5.) When you're scouting, don't drive out in the middle of the field and get close to them. Although not illegal (unless land is posted) it is ill-advised as you are likely to scare the birds from the field.

6.) Look to the future. Disrespect now may lead to malcontent in the future.

I am a North Dakotan. I am a college student. I am a young and avid sportsman. I care so deeply about our land and wildlife. It's a way of life that I want to someday teach my children and it's absolutely a way of life that may disappear someday so let's all work together to make sure that never happens. The beginning is through respect. If we all get on the same page it makes it that much easier.

Thank you all for reading and have successful and safe seasons no matter what or where you hunt. 
For those of you coming to North Dakota, WELCOME and may you have a successful, respectful time.


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

dropem32 said:


> --I understand some people just don't know about some of these things
> 
> A few pointers for a more successful time in ND and really anywhere:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you might be one of those people. "Honey spot" If I'm spending $1K on a trip from wherever and I find a spot I can have a great hunt on three days in a row of a four day trip and I can't find an equal spot to alternate it with, I'm hunting it all three days.

I love how now a "ROOST" is somewhere birds go to NOT be shot. Like the go to the field to be shot. I can just see Ace and Gary mallard saying "hey boys, let's get up, fly around and some of us get shot, it's that time". Then they go back to the safe haven. I'm all for not hunting roosts, but guys constantly trying to define and complain about it on the internet got old in 2006.

Sounds like you have some growing to do as a waterfowler before making declarative posts on the internet about how to hunt an entire state. Like its ok to hunt roots in NE, just don't do it in ND.


----------



## dropem32 (Aug 3, 2010)

[/quote]
Sounds like you have some growing to do as a waterfowler before making declarative posts on the internet about how to hunt an entire state. Like its ok to hunt roots in NE, just don't do it in ND.[/quote]

Being that the site is NODAK (meaning "North Dakota") I would imagine that most of the people visiting this site are going to be in or coming to the North Dakota area hence me saying "ND or anywhere." Included in the "anywhere" would be NE, I would imagine. I do have growing to do as a lot of things and yes a waterfowler is one of them. I am simply trying to share my thoughts and as far as the NE comment, I didn't say anything to that affect.
Keep in mind these are just suggestions.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Bynoce (Apr 2, 2014)

Don't be too serious to your life, it is just a suggestion!


----------

